# NIGHT AT THE MENAGERIE June 13 event



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Stopped in to get some stuff today and they gave me a flyer for an event at the store on June 13 7:30-10PM.

Wanted to share this here because it looks amazing

https://www.facebook.com/menageriepetshop/


----------

